# The dogs



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Since I don't have any goats(yet :laugh: ) I thought I would share some pics of my dogs. 
Here is Pixel-


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

PIVOT


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Black Betty-


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

And Fable-


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute dogs!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, they're so sweet! They're also super gorgeous, their hair is sooo long and shiny- plus I LOVE the colorings!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:drool: They are GORGEOUS! LOVE LOVE LOVE Aussies! I have an Aussie/GSD cross, and she's quite intelligent. She looks just like Fable, but with a longer, flat coat. Is Fable purebred or a cross?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GORGEOUS DOGS !!!!! Love love love the pictures !! Thanks for sharing them 
Such beautiful babies  I adore that shot of Pivot on one leg or maybe one toe , lol.
Is that why you chose the name Pivot ? Their names are great , very unique


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks :-D
I love merles, but a lot of people are creeped out by their blue eyes:shrug:
I love aussies too. I couldn't be without one. I'm not really sure what Fable is. She had been a wild little stray running around the neighborhood. She turned out to be the easiest to work with and learns sooo fast. I did a DNA test out of curiosity and it came back as mostly shar pei and collie with Pyrenees, Ibizan hound and poodle? I just don't see it. 
I had Pivots name picked out before I got her. But it fits her perfectly(as you can see :mrgreen: ). I've never seen a dog that could move like her. Instead of sheep she herds the ball, but sometimes get a little over zealous with it!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! We have a border collie, has that same look in her eyes when she is busy, herding ... chickens!


----------



## kimcol (Dec 23, 2013)

I am looking for an anatolian doesn't have to be purebred but it needs to be a guardian mix I am having problems with coyotes and fox killing my chickens. I can't spend a lot would like cheap or free would give it a good home. Thanks and merry Christmas


----------

